# We would like to rehome a british short hair S.E. England



## Tom123 (Mar 23, 2010)

We are looking to adopt/rehome a darker haired british short hair cat, prefferably Grey/blue/black/chocolate in color (or tortashell etc)

We live in a quiet area of south london with a private back garden. Have no children and no other pets. Would be willing to travel to collect. 

We would prefer the cat to be one that is happy to go out but also happy to be in doors when its cold/wet. Prefferably under 6 or so in age so it can spend many happy years with us.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck with your search Tom


----------

